# Can some one ID this fish we caught near the nipple this morning?



## Gulftider (Nov 21, 2007)

Caught on my Roll Tide Crimson and Whoite Islander and ballyhoo combo about 8:30 am today. near the nipple. Only fish caught today by us. heard some radio chatter about some blues and whites being caught along with some mahi and hooters. Nice day on the water!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center>*That looks like a beautiful sailfish to me!*<P align=center><P align=center>


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sailfish


----------



## Gulftider (Nov 21, 2007)

> *lobsterman (8/22/2009)*Sailfish


It tast kinda like wahoo....





















oke


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Gulftider (8/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *lobsterman (8/22/2009)*Sailfish
> ...


he he


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty work! ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice sailfish!! congrats!!!:clap


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You would have caught fish all day if you used a Go Gators Blue Lure..!!!


----------



## Reeldeal (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats , Skip u and M.K. did great nice sail. Wish my hand wasnt %$#@#$ up and I would have been there. I didnot go wit JR today , the wife all over me about hurting my hand cant wait for some smoked Sail. ROLL TIDE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

